# Gold Drop



## mjgraham (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is a little video I did on my last gold drop, while somehow my yield is about 1/3 what it should have been, still much to learn, good thing I kept everything. First minute is real time then it is 1 min. per second or so.
Gold Drop


----------



## Palladium (Jul 22, 2012)

That was pretty cool!


----------



## mjgraham (Jul 22, 2012)

Now if I can find the rest of my gold that I processed, well I did two seperate processes got 0.6g first round then processed 3x as much material and got 0.75g , so either I didn't do a good job the first round or I made a big mistake the second round. The hunt is on. As for the video, was pretty neat caused me to learn some new video processing in linux.


----------



## ericrm (Jul 22, 2012)

that was a nice video for beginners it realy show the need to way long enuf ,if you click at 1.30 and 2.10 you realy see ,that if your impatient you will lost powder


that make me think that some month ago i have precipitate gold with smb and rather than go in powder it has made some kind of big brown snowflake, *5 minutes* and everything has settle ....... does anyone have a clue about that ,i have tryed again and again without success.....


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 22, 2012)

> while somehow my yield is about 1/3 what it should have been


You can always run the material again. I've done that and been very surprised with more gold.* Depending on the material, I would incinerate first.*......BIG difference!


----------



## Geo (Jul 22, 2012)

i agree, incinerate and process again.


----------



## mjgraham (Jul 22, 2012)

About the only thing I can figure is either I lost it in some of the filters or the AP got over oxidized, like i said I have everything so we'll see. I am going to cement a small sample of the AP and see if there is anything in there. Of course this time was the only time I didn't go to the trouble to weigh the foils before, I know it wasn't left in the SMB solution so it had to be before .


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 22, 2012)

mjgraham said:


> About the only thing I can figure is either I lost it in some of the filters or the AP got over oxidized, like i said I have everything so we'll see. I am going to cement a small sample of the AP and see if there is anything in there. Of course this time was the only time I didn't go to the trouble to weigh the foils before, I know it wasn't left in the SMB solution so it had to be before .


Were there any solids left in the AP? If so, and you did add too much H2O2, values could have cemented out. And you will be surprised when you finally process a batch of used filters. You do save them....right?


----------



## mjgraham (Jul 22, 2012)

oh yea saved everything , looking at the dried filter from the AP does seems to have a lot of fine stuff in it. I don't think I used too much H2O2, it did get left in the bubbler about a week to long, I don't know if that can oxidize it into the solution or not. At any rate the copper in the AP is returning some grey stuff, we'll see.


----------



## joem (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe that ant that walked by at the 1:03 mark stole it.
They are smart buggers.


----------

